# Oliver 12 inch planer



## Franktr (May 4, 2021)

Looking for anyone who has any experience with the Oliver 10044 12 inch planer? Only available from manufacture so I can’t see it before I buy it. But looks like a great planer. Any experience?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

For those who are interested in what it is:








12-1/2" Thickness Planer - 10044


ALL THE BELLS AND WHISTLESFinally a BENCH TOP PLANER you don’t need to double in cost to get what you want -- OLIVER includes a BYRD SHELIX cutterhead and WIXEY digital readout and this is only the start! Features Authentic BYRD Shelix cutter head provide smooth cuts 4-sided carbide inserts are...




olivermachinery.net





For comparison:








Amazon.com: DEWALT Thickness Planer, Two Speed, 13-Inch (DW735X) : Everything Else


Amazon.com: DEWALT Thickness Planer, Two Speed, 13-Inch (DW735X) : Everything Else



www.amazon.com


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

I don't have any experience with Oliver, got my first planer, a DeWalt 735 a year ago and have added a Shelix head and Wixey DRO to it, big points to Oliver for including those, maybe an indication of overall quality and detail?


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Looks like the one I have ... which I'm getting more and more disappointed with. The two fold out wings and the thin metal sheet over the center are all warped/bent and I'm having issues trying to correct that problem.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

mikechell said:


> Looks like the one I have ... which I'm getting more and more disappointed with. The two fold out wings and the thin metal sheet over the center are all warped/bent and I'm having issues trying to correct that problem.


Hot glue a piece of MDF to the wings, its the quick and dirty fix. Works amazingly well though

Far as the planer in the thread title goes, looks like a bog-standard 4 post, 2 screw planer with a couple aftermarket mods installed. Decent price too, for comparisons sake a DeWalt 734 is about the same planer without the mods, and it retails for about $450. A Shelix cutterhead for said planer runs about $400, and the Wixey is about $60


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Rikon has a new 13" planer;








Amazon.com: RIKON 25-135H | 13" Portable Planer with a 6-Row Helical-Style Cutter Head and 26 HSS Insert Cutters featuring alternating cutter pattern and two-speed feed rate which produces a smoother cut surface : Tools & Home Improvement


Amazon.com: RIKON 25-135H | 13" Portable Planer with a 6-Row Helical-Style Cutter Head and 26 HSS Insert Cutters featuring alternating cutter pattern and two-speed feed rate which produces a smoother cut surface : Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> Rikon has a new 13" planer;


Interesting, but the Rikon cutters are HSS, the Shelix heads use carbide.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

About a couple years ago, I noticed a new batch of relatively low cost jointers and planers. To my surprise at that price point, they included helical type cutter heads with small square cutters instead of blades. 

It took me a while to understand how they could be priced so low, compared with the genuine Byrd Shelix replacement for other planers. Eventually I noticed two things:

The cutters on the inexpensive jointers and planers have only two cutting edges, not four.
The cutters are made from high speed steel (HSS), not carbide. Carbide is better.


----------

